# teryx ....



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pickin the wife one up tomorrow, I can use alot of info from this site to make mods to it. Any of you guys messing with them?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i bought a 2010 back in november and i love it. all i have done is snorkled mine and pt sme 28in mudlights on it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I found one for my stepdad awhile back, 08 model. We did snorks, spring spacer style lift, and wide offset wheels with 28" swamplites. I'm getting ready to do a HID kit for it real soon. Stepdad built a custom stereo rack under the factory roof...turned out nice with (4) 6.5s and a 400w amp. Swapped out the factory battery for a heavy duty marine battery (small one). Recently added a 4000# winch and fabbed up a rear bumper and bed rails. SRY no pics available at the moment


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

after she gets use to it Im thinking a 3 inch lift, 28-30 tires and nice wheels. I figure we will have a radio forsure. They are alittle harder to find info on unless your racing it


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've done a few things to mine (my wife's), if you have any questions about them just let me know. I probably need to do a few how to's for the rex. I'm putting a turner gear reduction in the motor this weekend and then my next mods will be a chopped roof and extended 4 seater cage.


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

how much did you lift it to fit 31's?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Says in his sig, in BRIGHT GREEN, "08 Teryx 750 w/ *3" CATVOS*"


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

I see that now that I have a min to take a look. And thanks also for taking time to answer for him.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol :bigok:


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

anyone know the biggest tire you can fit on one without a lift?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think you can put some 29.5s without a lift


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

If your brute is still broke can I use yours? lol PM me your number I need to give you a call


----------

